# TLF has an AMAZING community



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

So, I have only been here for a few days, but I have already noticed that this forum is LIGHTYEARS better than any other lawn forum I could find. Active, friendly, and helpful community. It is hard for me to believe that it is relatively new compared to older boards. I have enjoyed learning and goofing off with y'all.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

+1 :thumbup:

Hope we all can keep it that way. :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah it's pretty awesome here!

Continued thanks to all those who run and contribute to the site!!!


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

I bought some TLF swag to help support the site.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes it is! And it's growing every day. If you get some sticker, be sure to show them off!.


----------



## WBrown999 (Apr 3, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Yes it is! And it's growing every day. If you get some sticker, be sure to show them off!.


@Ware is getting it in the mail sometime soon. Will post results upon receipt :thumbup:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

WBrown999 said:


> So, I have only been here for a few days, but I have already noticed that this forum is LIGHTYEARS better than any other lawn forum I could find. Active, friendly, and helpful community. It is hard for me to believe that it is relatively new compared to older boards. I have enjoyed learning and goofing off with y'all.


Concur. Hope we all manage to keep it that way.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Agreed wholeheartedly!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Having fun and happy to be part of your Family!


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I agree. This place is that awesome place. No matter how many dumb questions I ask, I have never got the feeling that I am shamed for not knowing or the old snarky "google is your friend" posts. It is so refreshing. Thank you to all the people that take the time to answer questions because you've "been there" and "done that" or simply pass along knowledge you've absorbed somewhere else! 
This place is great. I don't post much because there is such great information found here already. That alone is awesome. And I am grateful for the discussions and answers I do get when I have questions.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

I love the place .... but the wife? She just rolls her eyes and accuses me of looking at lawn porn.

She also knows the credit card is apt to be used at a moments notice.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

We probably should have named the site BankStatements.com.

"Honey, what are looking at now??"

"Oh, I'm just checking the 'bank statements.'"


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> We probably should have named the site BankStatements.com.
> 
> "Honey, what are looking at now??"
> 
> "Oh, I'm just checking the 'bank statements.'"


Brilliant!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

Yes it's quite user friendly and down to earth. I remember the old days and forums. I think my watershed moment was when texasweed left you know where.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

WBrown999 said:


> I bought some TLF swag to help support the site.


I did the same today. You guys/gals on here are just Great!


----------

